# Apple TV - Partage Familial KO (sur iOS et Mac OS)



## ErikM (4 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir

Apple TV - Partage Familial KO (sur iOS et Mac OS)

Le partage familial fonctionne-t-il pour l’app TV ?
N’ai rencontré personne pour qui ça fonctionnait.. quel que soit l’OS (iOS ou Mac OS) 

merci !


----------

